# Diegodbs & 1000



## tigger_uhuhu

Diegodbs, *mil* gracias por el apoyo constante y certero... Felicidades por 1000 ayudas y 1000 enseñanzas 
Saludos y éxito


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias a diegodbs. Diego, tenemos que intentar pelearnos más veces porque casi siempre coincidimos.


----------



## belén

*Muchas felicidades Diego, a por los próximos mil!!

Be *


----------



## Outsider

*¡Muchas felicidades, Diego!
Bienvenido al club.​*


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Diego!
Tus aportes son muy buenos.


----------



## diegodbs

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra felicitación. Con Fernando y Outsider suelo "pelearme" a menudo y espero seguir haciéndolo.
Belén, ¿a qué esperas? Hay que pelearse, es la sal de la vida.
Tigger y Araceli, también quiero seguir peleándome con vosotros, sobre todo por los significados distintos que podemos dar a la misma palabra en Argentina, México o España. 
Aquí se conoce a gente maravillosa.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Pues entonces...
digamos "discutir" que es menos agresivo que pelear (espero no llegar a tener que golperate por los desacuerdos ja ja ja)


----------



## Eugin

La verdad, Diego, es que te admiro por las ganas de ayudar y de compartir tus amplios conocimientos!

 Siempre pienso en vos como un *Kathrina *o como un *Tsunami *que llegó de impreviso, sin avisar, y en poco más de un mes ya ha llegado a sus primeros mil posts como nadie lo ha hecho....

Te felicito de todo corazón y yo no busco ni pelearme ni discutir, sólo compartir diferentes matices de nuestro hermoso idioma!!!

*Y como diría nuestro querido pollito:  HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!!!!!!!*

 Un gran saludo,
Eugenia


----------



## Monnik

*Qué bien, Diego... Felicidades!!  Me encantan tus aportaciones... Sigue así!!!  *


----------



## diegodbs

Eugin said:
			
		

> La verdad, Diego, es que te admiro por las ganas de ayudar y de compartir tus amplios conocimientos!
> 
> Siempre pienso en vos como un *Kathrina *o como un *Tsunami *que llegó de impreviso, sin avisar, y en poco más de un mes ya ha llegado a sus primeros mil posts como nadie lo ha hecho....
> 
> Te felicito de todo corazón y yo no busco ni pelearme ni discutir, sólo compartir diferentes matices de nuestro hermoso idioma!!!
> 
> *Y como diría nuestro querido pollito:  HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!!!!!!!*
> 
> Un gran saludo,
> Eugenia


 
Muchas gracias Eugenia. Espero que podamos seguir compartiendo matices en este foro.
Diego.


----------



## diegodbs

Monnik said:
			
		

> *Qué bien, Diego... Felicidades!! Me encantan tus aportaciones... Sigue así!!! *


 
Gracias Monnik, intentaré seguir como dices. Con la ayuda de los amigos de este foro resulta más fácil.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Diego: ¡Felicidades para un nuevo amigo! No has estado aquí por tanto tiempo como los demás, pero de todos modos, has dejado tu impronta en este foro. Eres tan generoso, sabido, y dispuesto a ayudar. 

¡¡¡Un abraxo fuertísima para ti, Diego!!!


----------



## Rayines

*Comparto los demás mensajes -al menos de lo que he leído tuyo.*
*FELICITACIONES!*


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Diego: ¡Felicidades para un nuevo amigo! No has estado aquí por tanto tiempo como los demás, pero de todos modos, has dejado tu impronta en este foro. Eres tan generoso, sabido, y dispuesto a ayudar.
> 
> ¡¡¡Un abraxo fuertísima para ti, Diego!!!


 
Gracias Venus, nos vemos. Y seguiremos aprendiendo todos de todos.


----------



## diegodbs

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Comparto los demás mensajes -al menos de lo que he leído tuyo.*
> *FELICITACIONES!*


 
Gracias Rayines, también yo leo tus aportaciones y te felicito igualmente.


----------



## Alundra

ENHORABUENA, DIEGO!!!!  

Alundra


----------



## diegodbs

Alundra said:
			
		

> ENHORABUENA, DIEGO!!!!
> 
> Alundra


 
Gracias Alundra, seguiremos viéndonos por aquí.


----------



## fenixpollo

Diego, te has integrado muy bien (y super rápido) a la comunidad aquí. Por eso, y por tu colaboración tan entregada y sincera, te felicito. 

 _*Happy Postiversary!*_ ​


----------



## diegodbs

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Diego, te has integrado muy bien (y super rápido) a la comunidad aquí. Por eso, y por tu colaboración tan entregada y sincera, te felicito.
> 
> 
> _*Happy Postiversary!*_
> ​


 
Gracias fenixpollo, saludos al pequeño dbs.


----------



## Like an Angel

Mejor me apuro en felicitarte o si no te voy a agarrar cerca de los 2.000  

¡¡¡FELICIDADES DIEGO!!! Y gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## diegodbs

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Mejor me apuro en felicitarte o si no te voy a agarrar cerca de los 2.000
> 
> ¡¡¡FELICIDADES DIEGO!!! Y gracias por tu ayuda


 
Gracias Like an Angel, permíteme la pequeña broma de "traducir" tu frase para que sea igual que como lo diríamos aquí en España.
"Mejor me apresuro a felicitarte o si no te voy a coger cerca de los 2000"  
No te apures (en España significa "no sientas vergüenza").
Muchísimas gracias, y perdón por la pequeña broma.
Seguiremos coincidiendo en el foro.
Diego.


----------



## Like an Angel

Por supuesto os lo permito amable Caballero... ¿Me creés si te digo que no estaba del todo conforme con lo que escribí?, a veces se me vuelan las palabras y se me mezclan las gramáticas y sale eso ... pero apurar lo usamos como ustedes usan apresurar, de eso estoy segura... aunque también decimos "que apuro me dio, Diego logró sus primeros 1.000 mensajes y no lo saludé, mejor me apuro y lo saludo antes de los 2.000" 

¡¡¡Felicitaciones nuevamente!!!


----------



## ampurdan

¡Chavaaaaaaaaaal! ¡No postees tanto que nos dejas a todos muy por detrááás! Waw! Mil tropencientos llevas ya y ¡se me pasó el felicitarte! Espero que pueda colgar este post antes de que tú cumplas 2000. jejeje
Per molts posts més, Diego.


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¡Chavaaaaaaaaaal! ¡No postees tanto que nos dejas a todos muy por detrááás! Waw! Mil tropencientos llevas ya y ¡se me pasó el felicitarte! Espero que pueda colgar este post antes de que tú cumplas 2000. jejeje
> Per molts posts més, Diego.


 
Gràcies ampurdan, ¿pots creure que et trovava a faltar? ...arribaré als 10.000 i ampurdan encara no m´ha felicitat. 
"Mai és tard, si la "dicha" és bona"
Perdona por esta frase chapucera, pero no sé decirla en catalán.


----------



## ampurdan

La verdad, cuando alguien tiene que expresar eso en catalán dice "com diuen els castellans: "nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena". Y es verdad.


----------



## Laia

increíble... 1000 ya... ufff... vaya maratón!
felicidades!!

Laia without _seny_!


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> increíble... 1000 ya... ufff... vaya maratón!
> felicidades!!
> 
> Laia without _seny_!


 
Gracias Laia. No sé si esto es un foromaratón o un fotomatón. Es que estuve hace poco consultando eso de "cómo se dice Vía Láctea" en no sé cuántos idiomas, y ya alucino hasta en el mío. 
Gracias.


----------



## Mei

Felicidades Diego!

Mei


----------



## diegodbs

Mei said:
			
		

> Felicidades Diego!
> 
> Mei


 
Muchas gracias Mei.


----------



## Philippa

Más vale tarde que nunca......
 *Te felicito, Diego, por tus 1000 (y ahora muchos más - ¡qué rápido!) mensajes. *
Gracias
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## lauranazario

He llegado un poco tarde a la celebración de Diego... ¡pero igual te felicito por tu nueva cifra! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## diegodbs

Philippa y Laura, muchísimas gracias a las dos. Seguiremos coincidiendo.


----------

